# Orlando Magic @ San Antonio Spurs Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Monday December 13, 2004
Orlando Magic at San Antonio Spurs, 8:30 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic 
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | C. Mobley  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | T. Battie 

Key Reserves:






















J. Nelson  | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












San Antonio Spurs 
Coached by: Gregg Popovich  

Projected Starting Lineup:




































T. Parker | E. Ginobili  | B. Bowen  | T. Duncan | R. Nesterovic

Key Reserves:






















D. Brown | M. Rose |B. Barry 



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Shooting Guards-















Cuttino Mobley vs. Manu Ginobili




NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 

The San Antonio Spurs look to continue their hot shooting Wednesday when they take on the Orlando Magic. 

The Spurs shot 66 percent (43-of-65) Saturday on their way to a 116-97 victory over the Cleveland Cavaliers. It was their ninth victory in 11 outings. 

Tim Duncan missed just two of 15 shots and scored 34 points and Tony Parker produced 18 points and 13 assists for the Spurs, who shot a franchise-best 84 percent (26-of-31) in the first half. 

Parker strained his groin against Cleveland and is questionable against the Magic. Rookie Beno Udrih is expected to start if Parker is unable to play. 

Orlando lost its second straight game on Monday, falling to the Phoenix Suns, 121-100. Grant Hill scored 23 points and Steve Francis scored 18 for the Magic, who are 2-3 on their six-game road trip. 

The Spurs lead the series 23-8, including a 14-2 mark in San Antonio.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Just about tip time...The Magic try to avoid a 3rd straight loss to end their 6 game road trip. :no:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Battie's got it working offensively tonight...Nice jumper there to cut the Spurs lead to 1. Nice post move from him before banking in the tough shot over Duncan, and also a nice hook earlier. 

13-12 Spurs, about half way through the first.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Not a bad first quarter of play at all. We're all tied up at 25 after one, and Steve Francis has done next to nothing. He's missed several shots that he'll normally hit, and Duncan has pretty much dominated the game. Yet the game is tied. We definitely have a chance to pull this one out tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando looking pretty good so far. Hopefully the second team doesn't blow it too bad.

How bout that free throw shooting by Rasho. Fugly.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Damn, Bradley and Kasun are doing an awful job down low defensively. They're getting dominated by Rasho Nesterovic and Malik Rose. :sour:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Whoever is in charge of SA scouting deserves at least the NBA minimum. 

Udrih is a real solid looking player.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Our first team can hang with them. Obviously our bench can't. Our bench lost 9-10 pts in 4/5 mins at the beginning of the 2nd.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

How the hell does Parker not pick up a tech showing up the ref like that? Plain and simple, that's bull****. :upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> How the hell does Parker not pick up a tech showing up the ref like that? Plain and simple, that's bull****. :upset:


Not sure, but that was one ugly *** face he made.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm not one to blame the officials but some of the crap the Spurs got in their favor and thing they got away with in the first half were pretty ridiculous. Two of Howard's three fouls were complete crap.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

OT: Heat beat the Wizards for the second straight game, and the 4th time this season already. 

Seriously, Davis needs to play the starters for the entire second half barring foul trouble or injury, and maybe some time for Turkoglu, but that's about it. Our bench is the reason we're losing tonight.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> I'm not one to blame the officials but some of the crap the Spurs got in their favor and thing they got away with in the first half were pretty ridiculous. Two of Howard's three fouls were complete crap.


I agree, the last two Howard fouls were horrific calls. The officiating hasn't been that bad, but it's definitely favored the Spurs.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Seriously, Davis needs to play the starters for the entire second half barring foul trouble or injury, and maybe some time for Turkoglu, but that's about it. Our bench is the reason we're losing tonight.


Agreed. With Cato out, our bigs are just way too weak off the bench to matchup with SA. 

Hopefully Howard can stay out of foul trouble in the 2nd half, but I'm betting he doesn't. Duncan is gonna go right at him right away and Duncan will get the calls.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> Hopefully Howard can stay out of foul trouble in the 2nd half, but I'm betting he doesn't. Duncan is gonna go right at him right away and Duncan will get the calls.


i would hope that davis sticks battie on duncan in the 2nd half


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Starters looking great and are beating the Spurs. Hopefully we don't use the bench much the rest of the way and have enough energy to finish.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Mobley and Hill have led the Magic into the lead, 65-62. Francis has yet to get going, and if he does at some point to tonight you have to think the Magic will be able to pull this one out. Impressive performence so far tonight in San Antonio for the Magic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah, Grant has been fantastic so far in the 3rd.

Grant might be the 2nd best mid-range shooter in the league right now behind Rip.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Please Johnny, don't go to the bench. Please.


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

Mobley denies Duncan!!!!!!

And 1 for Stevie!

22-4 run.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Where is the foul on Parker? He had two handfuls of jersey.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow we're winning by 10? What the hell happened?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Some bad calls there. Foul on Mobley was bad and not sure how Turkoglu gets a charge when he is basically moving parallel with Gino. Owell, we only lost a couple points.

Hopefully the bench guys only play a minute or two to start the 4th.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What a dominating 3rd quarter by the Magic. Quite possibly the best quarter of the year from the Magic. Outscoring the Spurs 28-12, in San Antonio.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Wow we're winning by 10? What the hell happened?


Mobley, Hill and even Francis caught fire for a little while. The Magic haven't been getting too many calls tonight, but hopefully we won't need them.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We played some great D that quarter. If we played D like that every game we'd be the top team in the East by far. Our break really gets going when we D up like that. If only.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

GHill blocking Duncan. :laugh: Who thought we'd ever be able to say that.

Great spin by Jameer.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man I hope we don't blow this. This would be one hell of a win for us.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, 4 terrible calls against Howard tonight.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I take everything I said about the refs back. This has been the worst ****ing officiating I have ever seen in my life. This is bull****. If the Magic lose this one, this is all on the refs. Unbelievable, I can't even believe how much bull**** I'm witnessing.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

This is the biggest travisty of a game when it comes to the officials I have ever seen. Every single call against Howard tonight was about as ticky tacky as they come. 

Hell basically down the stretch every lose ball foul has went against us and basically the Spurs would have to draw blood before getting called for a foul. 

I don't know about you guys, but I'm sick of seeing our team disrespected like this.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

These refs have been off all night, both sides, but worse against Orlando. Dwight should be in the game now with 2, maybe 3 fouls.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I'll bet Garrity misses the game-tying three after not playing at all.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> These refs have been off all night, both sides, but worse against Orlando. Dwight should be in the game now with 2, maybe 3 fouls.


I saw one foul against Howard that was legit, but the rest were bullcrap. 

That one travel they called on him in the lane was one of the worst calls in the history of the game. He caught the ball, didn't even move, took his hop step, while shooting and they called him for a walk. :whatever:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

God Francis is an idiot. We needed 3 you moron, not 2, yet he drives to the basket. :whatever:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Damn that sucks we lost that game .


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> God Francis is an idiot. We needed 3 you moron, not 2, yet he drives to the basket. :whatever:


That was the play. They were probably hoping for a kick out. Obviously it didn't work. He should have taken the 2 and then fouled at least.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes we lost because the refs basically started licking the Spurs *** in the 4th to the point the game was a walk, instead of a run which is exactly how the Spurs need to play in order to win.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> That was the play. They were probably hoping for a kick out. Obviously it didn't work. He should have taken the 2 and then fouled at least.


That's basically why I called him an idiot. If they give you the 2, take it, foul and then go for whatever you need on the last play. He looked confused. This is why I want Davis gone. This should have been told to him in the huddle and if it was, then Francis needs to be kicked in the head.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> That's basically why I called him an idiot. If they give you the 2, take it, foul and then go for whatever you need on the last play. He looked confused. This is why I want Davis gone. This should have been told to him in the huddle and if it was, then Francis needs to be kicked in the head.


:laugh: 

Pessimistic much?


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

stupidest ****ing play i've ever seen in my life. if youre under the god damn basket, TAKE THE SHOT

why the hell is he going to pull out and of all things AIR BALL IT

now i see why people in houston were happy to get rid of him. he's on my ****list for a few games


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


I'm just pissed off. This team has been pulling this get out to a big lead and let the other team back in the game bullcrap all year. I figure they would have got over this crap by now. 

Of course the refs helped the Spurs out a lot tonight.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> Yes we lost because the refs basically started licking the Spurs *** in the 4th to the point the game was a walk, instead of a run which is exactly how the Spurs need to play in order to win.


I don't think its fair to say the refs gave the game to the Spurs. The Spurs came back fair and square. Sure there were some bad calls, both ways, but it was not as bad a refereed game as you Orlando fans are saying. The Spurs started playing their game, and pulled out a win. Your defense was suffocating in the third quarter but it was really lax in the 4th, and the Spurs took advantage of that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> but it was not a horribly refereed game.


No, any way you look at it, the refs were making bad calls both ways all game long. With Kelvin Cato out, Orlando can't afford 3 or 4 phantom calls against Dwight Howard.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think its fair to say the refs gave the game to the Spurs. The Spurs came back fair and square. Sure there were some bad calls, both ways, but it was not a horribly refereed game. The Spurs started playing their game, and pulled out a win.


Bad calls is an understatement and you obviously didn't even watch the game.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> No, any way you look at it, the refs were making bad calls both ways all game long. With Kelvin Cato out, Orlando can't afford 3 or 4 phantom calls against Dwight Howard.


There was definitley not 4 phantom calls against Howard. Maybe 3, and I think it was actually 2. But there were horrible calls both ways, so you can't blame the officials for the loss.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> No, any way you look at it, the refs were making bad calls both ways all game long. With Kelvin Cato out, Orlando can't afford 3 or 4 phantom calls against Dwight Howard.


I counted about 6 or 7. 5 ticky tack fouls and a few turnovers (travels that shouldn't have been called) were some of the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> There was definitley not 4 phantom calls against Howard. Maybe 3, and I think it was actually 2. But there were horrible calls both ways, so you can't blame the officials for the loss.


No, but it certainly didn't help. There were at least 3 bad calls against Howard and a terrible traveling call on him at one point.

Unfortunately for Orlando, some of the bad calls against them coincided with the run that got SA back in the game.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> Bad calls is an understatement and you obviously didn't even watch the game.


I watched the entire game other than about 4 minutes in the 2nd quarter. You obviously are a little upset your team lost, and are really overemphasizing how bad the officiating was. Yeah it was bad, but it was consistently bad. There were at least 2 travels not called on Francis at really critical parts in the game, and some no-calls when the Spurs drove to the hoop. It ended up pretty much even. Both teams got some really bad calls. I don't understand how you can put this loss on the officials. The drop in intensity in your D from the 3rd to the 4th quarter is what lost you the game. The Spurs, especially Manu, got into a groove offensively and they made a comeback, not the refs.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Watching most Orlando games this year, I can tell you one thing is very clear. If there is a bad call going to a team, the Magic will be that team. 

We are the most disrespected team in the league for as good as we are when it comes to the refs.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> I watched the entire game other than about 4 minutes in the 2nd quarter. You obviously are a little upset your team lost, and are really overemphasizing how bad the officiating was. Yeah it was bad, but it was consistently bad. Both teams got some really bad calls. I don't understand how you can put this loss on the officials. The drop in intensity in your D from the 3rd to the 4th quarter is what lost you the game. The Spurs, especially Manu, got into a groove offensively and they made a comeback, not the refs.


Why do you think there was a drop in intensity? Every time the Magic touched some one is was an automatic foul. Hell the Magic had 4 team fouls with more than 8 minutes left to go in the quarter. The Magic had to let up or the Spurs would have been going to the FT line the rest of the quarter. 

Of course that slowed the pace, which basically hands the game to the Spurs who play there best at that pace. 

The calls against Howard tonight were just awful.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Orlando is 0-3 against their most difficult stretch of opponents. Will they lose the next 3 (including San Antonio again and Miami) and hit a lull? It should be interesting to see how the team rebounds.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't care who you're a fan of, it's ridiculous to say the game was not reffed horribly, because it was. No two ways about it, the officiating was awful. Now with that said, I'm pissed at the refs but it's not like the Magic couldn't have pulled the game out. They took way too many jumpers in the 4th. They couldn't buy a basket, and nobody wanted to take it to the hole and at least get to the line. 

Oh, and one more thing. Manu Ginobili is now right up there in my book with Vlade Divac and Derek Fisher as the biggest flopper in the game.


----------

